# Sweet Seat?



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

There were a couple of times last week I'd have given the old right .... for some place to take the load off my lower back for just a few minutes. Is this Sweet Seat I looked at in Yankton the most user friendly of the "carryalls" out there??? Alternatives? Boy, do I hate to admit that 3Der's might have a pretty good idea here.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> There were a couple of times last week I'd have given the old right .... for some place to take the load off my lower back for just a few minutes. Is this Sweet Seat I looked at in Yankton the most user friendly of the "carryalls" out there??? Alternatives? Boy, do I hate to admit that 3Der's might have a pretty good idea here.



I've used mine twice now, once for field and once at a target shoot and I'm not going back to a quiver. The Sweet Seat is the way to go.
Joe B.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Unclegus said:


> There were a couple of times last week I'd have given the old right .... for some place to take the load off my lower back for just a few minutes. Is this Sweet Seat I looked at in Yankton the most user friendly of the "carryalls" out there??? Alternatives? Boy, do I hate to admit that 3Der's might have a pretty good idea here.


It's the best of the seats out there. If you have a range with a lot of benches a quiver would be the way to go, but not many ranges like that anymore. Last weeks Nats, a good example.
The seat is tall enough to be comfortable. The strap works very well for carrying over the shoulder. Greg has made some improvements since I bought mine. It's the way to go.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Bob, how much do they weigh? I have had 4 back surgeries and our range is well...let's just say, mountainous!!!! Is having the ability to sit at the targets a bigger advantage than having to carry the chair??? thanks for the input!! 



Bob_Looney said:


> It's the best of the seats out there. If you have a range with a lot of benches a quiver would be the way to go, but not many ranges like that anymore. Last weeks Nats, a good example.
> The seat is tall enough to be comfortable. The strap works very well for carrying over the shoulder. Greg has made some improvements since I bought mine. It's the way to go.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey Bob, how much do they weigh? I have had 4 back surgeries and our range is well...let's just say, mountainous!!!! Is having the ability to sit at the targets a bigger advantage than having to carry the chair??? thanks for the input!!


It all depends on what you put in it.

I have the pack pack shoulder straps which are wonderful for getting to and from the targets before and after the rounds. 

I carried 3 ice packs, 3 bottles of gatorade, 3 power bars, 3 granola bars, a towel, a chamios, bug spray, a fly swatter, an umby, rain gear!!!! It was heavy but well worth it when the backups were upon us!!!!

Only seat meant for a BIG man and light enough for even a little lady to carry around!!!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I looked at them too, but was so distracted by the women selling them I had to leave before I got slapped. 

Lien2


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Lien2 said:


> I looked at them too, but was so distracted by the women selling them I had to leave before I got slapped.
> 
> Lien2


While Kathy is definately an attractive lady...............she has an alternate personnality when she gets behind the wheel of a GO CART!!!!

She was bumpin' and rubbin' with the best of us!!! NO FEAR!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinky, you got any news for me yet?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Sweet seat is great. Designed by a gorilla for gorillas. :tongue: The petit can carry them around too....OBT has one.

I find that you can carry too much stuff. But you will never have the excuse that you don't have something you need. The seat cargo area is a cooler so on those scorching days you will always have cool and refreshing liquids of your choice. :darkbeer:


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Sweet seat*

How high is the seat, and where can I purchase one.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

bullsi said:


> How high is the seat, and where can I purchase one.


There are 2 different sizes (at least, maybe more) I'm 6'6" and a svelt 315 # and the large is perfect and sturdy as a rock!!!

gpssweetseat.com


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Well I could have used something like this just this weekend. I needed a more portable way to shelter myself from the sun and the umbi attachment would have worked perfectly. I did not see any pricing information on the site 

anybody know ??


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

centerx said:


> Well I could have used something like this just this weekend. I needed a more portable way to shelter myself from the sun and the umbi attachment would have worked perfectly. I did not see any pricing information on the site
> 
> anybody know ??


send bigGP a PM, he's the man behind the sweet seat!!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Buck and a quarter I think......


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

sounds right


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Is that the seat Dave is using the morning after he learned the difference in domestic and German beer?


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Cousins arrows are almost as big as the tubing on that seat he's trying to sit on. Looks like one from Kindergarten.

Get a man size seat.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Uh ...No thats not Daves Sweet Seat.he does have the Tall but didnt use it this week.Thanks for all the compliments i figured if it would hold up to me it would do just fine.There are 2 Heights.17" and 22" (both are to the front bar).You can PM or email me.Thanks again.GP


----------

